# Halfway to Halloween Sea Witch Tea 2016



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

What a nice idea!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Love the idea! I am able to have October for our get together. It is my birthday month as well so I have a Witches Luncheon. You did such a fantastic job on your invite! I am in the process of getting my invite for this years party together ... are you in graphic design? Where did you find or did you design your artwork?

Well done!!!!! Sea Witch is such an interesting theme ... I may have to steal that one of these years!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you! I found the original black and white image on Google. From there, I just took it into Photoshop and tweaked a few things, added color, added the wording I wanted and then manipulated it to make it curve in all the right places. No graphic design experience, just a stay-at-home mother of 4. I tend to get idea/vision in my head and play around until I can bring it out. I have a blast doing it!

Feel free to steal the idea


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Good for you and you have a good eye ... I tend to rely on my husband and son for help with the computer. I know when I don't like things and sometimes getting my ideas to appear on the page are frustrating ... for me and my husband  I too was a stay at home mom and seeing the finished product is rewarding! Once again well done ...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, that's lovely! I really love the idea of women having a party together & dressing as witches. September & October are always so hectic for my family - Halloween, lots of birthdays & anniversaries... but one of these years I am GOING to fit in a party for a few friends, I just have to! Keep us posted - I'm interested in what kind of decor you're going to do!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you Jenn&MattFromPA! It gets pretty hectic around here in the fall as well, hence the "halfway to Halloween" aspect. We all have the time and the weather is gorgeous!

I just made seashell candles today, for the gift baskets, they are bigger than they look in the photo. (Gift baskets will have Seashell candle, bath salts, a sea sponge, a small bottle of nail polish, and a mini bottle of wine)


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Also for the gift baskets. Each container is about 6 inches tall.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I like your shell candles! I decorated the smaller bathroom in my home in a sand & sea vibe. One of the things I did was to buy some sand dollars at the beach in different sizes. I glued a large one to a clear votive holder and glued some smaller ones in clusters on a few frames that I have beachy photos in. They look nice and I think many craft stores sell real or faux sand dollars.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I love this!! You are so creative  The theme is eery but beautiful!!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I finally convinced my crafty co-host to join Halloween Forum! Stop over and say "Hello!" 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rialoo.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How is it going? I can't remember what date you are holding this, but it is getting closer and I can't wait to see photos and hear more. Please share with us.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

This sounds so awesome. Quite like a proper coven.  I'd love to join if I was in AZ!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

--- Post duplicated and I am trying to delete this one.---


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't mean to just drop off of the face of the internet but the last couple of weeks have been hectic. I found myself in an emergency foster parent situation for my sweet, toddler nephew whom I had never met before this all went down. My husband and I have been out of the toddler game for quite a while and we went from 0-18 months in less than 24 hours. This has thrown my life a little out of whack and reshaped my priorities and I honestly struggled to meet the commitments that I had made prior to his placement with us. We love this little guy so very much already and I can't wait to see what the next 6 months (at least) brings.

Sea Witch Tea was held this past weekend and was so much fun (so glad that RiaLoo and I kept it small this year) but I was not able to make it as elaborate as I had hoped. 

When the little one goes down for his nap today, I will go through the few pictures we were able to snap and post a few. Thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Life brings us all sorts of adventures ... a precious toddler is one of the better ones! He is lucky to have open arms to go to and people who will love and protect him. 

So glad you were able to have your Sea Witch Tea and can't wait to see the pictures that you took. I loved the theme and have anxiously been waiting to see how it all turned out ... I think I will be stealing your ideas for a future Witches Luncheon at some point if that is alright with you.

Good Luck with everything at home ... Hugs for your nephew!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see your photos. Thank goodness the little one had you and hubby to step in. We took in two neices 6 years ago and changed our lives so much. We had them for 6 months and then the youngest went to her dad. The oldest (in sixth grade at the time) remained with us and our adult daughter. She is graduating from high school. Bless you for being there.

I love the Sea Witch theme and am excited about doing it at one point or maybe adding a sea witch to my group of ample witches.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cwickhart, please do share whatever photos you have. We would love to see them.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

This is all I can find at the moment. I promise will keep looking.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I love your sandwiches ....they made me laugh out loud!!!!!


----------

